# My photography on tumblr



## Midnightmyth (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and I thought it would be a good idea to show you all my blog. 
I mainly do nature photography but sometimes experiment with other things.
Please check it out and tell me what you think, any advice or questions are appreciated 
Link to my photography blog here: MidnightMyth Photography


----------



## MissCream (Nov 9, 2011)

I think you've got some exposure, composition and focus issues.


----------



## Midnightmyth (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for your input!
I have only recently started out in photography and only have a basic camera, so that might be a few reasons for the problems you stated.
My blog is only to show what I have been experimenting with and get some advice from people.
By the way I looked at you flickr and your photos are really good


----------



## MissCream (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks!!

 You have come to the right place if you want to learn  you have to have tough skin because no one sugar coats anything. 
Keep shooting!


----------

